# Google- Irritable Bowel Syndrome is a very common problem - Norwich Bulletin



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable Bowel Syndrome is a very common problem*
*Norwich Bulletin*
In my role as a community health education nurse, I have arranged for educational programs on a wide variety of topics. Several weeks ago, a gastroenterologist, or *bowel* specialist, approached me and asked me to help him arrange a program on *Irritable* *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

